# It's ok, don't panic....



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...Leading Fireman Dooby is here


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL..... Love the hat Dooby, you silly boy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL...What a silly Dooby! hehe


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL! He's such a cute little boy!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is so funny!! :rofl: Dooby, have you battled any fires yet??


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh he doesn't put out the fires Sophia, he's much too important for that, he just rings the bell. LOL!!!

I was laughing like a fool watching him, he would ring the bell and then quickly duck underneath and wear it like a hat. It seemed that he was ringing the bell to get my attention and then showing me how wonderful he looked in his new hat.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh he doesn't put out the fires Sophia, he's much too important for that, he just rings the bell. LOL!!!


Of course he is too important for that, he couldn't get his feathers dirty! :lol:


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol. Dooby is too cute~!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too funny  I think that bell suits him  It is his colour and everything


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: Fizzy can be his assistant fire man, he wears bells on his head too! Dooby looks way too funny in his hat.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awww what a cutie! 
what a little fashionista!
fire hats must be all the rage!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

We will all have to order one, from the Dooby range, off the internet! :lol:


----------

